# Any plans for port FreeBSD to Asus WL500GP routers like?



## ssh2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi, All!

Any plans for port FreeBSD to Asus WL500GP like routers?

linux on them made me crazy %).


----------



## brd@ (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like the Architecture on those are MIPS. There is work in FreeBSD to support the MIPS architecture, see this page for more info: http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/mips.html


----------



## ssh2 (Nov 16, 2008)

yes i know about this.
But routers really limited on ram.

Anyway. may be possible find working freebsd mips port for this rowter ?


----------



## torqueturns (Nov 17, 2008)

ssh2 said:
			
		

> yes i know about this.
> But routers really limited on ram.
> 
> Anyway. may be possible find working freebsd mips port for this rowter ?



Did you look to see if there is a pico mips version in the ports?
We use the i386 pico version from ports to make a very small 8 port router on a HP brio celeron 400MHz, 32Meg of RAM.


----------



## ssh2 (Nov 18, 2008)

thanx i'll check this


----------



## f-andrey (Jan 13, 2009)

ssh2 said:
			
		

> Any plans for port FreeBSD to Asus WL500GP like routers?
> 
> linux on them made me crazy %).



Warner Losh (imp) writes about embedded systems, such as DLink DIR-615


----------

